# Odie's Sick



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

It seems to be one thing after another here! Odie was whining and woke me up at 6:30 this morning so I brought her downstairs and went back to bed. Well, when I woke up I found a HUGE mess. Diarrhea and vomit. At first I thought that it was one of the cats because one started Clavaseptin last night and I thought that it maybe didn't agree with his tummy. Then I walked into the room where Odie's pee pad is and it was most definitely her that was sick. Yuck. 

I'm kind of at a loss of why she would be sick. Yesterday she had her regular one meal of kibble and one meal of ZP. The only thing that was different about yesterday was that I gave her a bully stick for the first time in a long time. I put mine in the freezer after reading about the bacteria, etc. I noticed when she was eating one that she was able to bite a huge chunk off because the end was curled. I got the piece that she had and threw the bully stick away and gave her a new one. It's possible that she ate a chunk, but I'm pretty sure she didn't.

I'm a little paranoid that Lance puked up his medication and she ate it, but there's no evidence that this happened. I know that Clavaseptin is used in dogs but the amount would obviously be over what Odie would be prescribed. The reason that I'm worried is that the vomit was bright green and i'm fairly sure that it was hers because it looked like ZP. The colour was similar to the middle of an avacado. She hasn't eaten any plants or grass.

She's her normal perky self and was excited when she saw me this morning. I gave her a teaspoon full of yam and I saw her grab a kibble from her bowl. The only other times that she's had diarrhea was when she was sick after her spay and when she ate ZP only. She's never thrown up and had diarrhea at once. Could it just be a stomach bug? 

Have any of you had your dogs had bright green vomit?


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I don't have any personal experience. We're having food issues over here, so I understand how you feel when something is wrong with your baby. To me it sounds strange that it would be green if she didn't eat anything green though. Hopefully, someone here will have a better idea of what's going on. I'm so sorry Princess Odie is sick!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

ljwilson said:


> I don't have any personal experience. We're having food issues over here, so I understand how you feel when something is wrong with your baby. To me it sounds strange that it would be green if she didn't eat anything green though. Hopefully, someone here will have a better idea of what's going on. I'm so sorry Princess Odie is sick!


Thanks! Yes, that's why I'm so confused. Not sure why it would be green unless she got into something. I'm going to keep a close eye on her today. Although we can't afford it after the cat fiasco, our vet is open today and I can bring her in if needed. I hope Chloe starts eating and feeling better too!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Aww!! Poor baby! How is she? Is she doing better? I believe I'm also having food issues as well, but not sure. Midgie stomach seems to make noises in the evening after she eats. Not bad, but almost every night. Hope baby Odie is over what ailed her.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Sorry to hear Odie isn't feeling well. The vomit may have looked green from bile.


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

I know when Lola had vomited bile it is a yellow color not sure if green is also bile.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Poor Odie. If she's eating and still acting like her usual self I wouldn't worry too much. I've never had green vomit here though so I can't help. Just wanted to say I'm sorry she's sick xox


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh no! Odie get well!


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Do you have any houseplants? Maybe she ate a leaf from something? Kalisee ate a leaf that had fallen off of a plant and her poopies had a green tinge that day. (non poisonus plant). Green vomit can be a sign of some kind of intestinal infection.

I hope Odie feels better soon!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Poor Odie!! What is with this day? Lola woke up at 5 shaking her head and crying, she got into Mimi's eukanuba and I think has yeast in her ears now. 

Can you try feeding her chicken and rice (boiled)? I have been hearing horror stories about ziwipeak lately, maybe it's just agreeing with her anymore?? 

I'm happy she is acting normal again!! Kisses from me to her!! Mwa!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Yikes, just saw this & haven't had a chance to read others' responses yet.

You say "green like the centre of an avocado" - I'm a little confused because over here the centres are yellowish - yellow vomit equals bile and I just found "•Green: Bile from the part of the small intestine that is connected to the stomach (called the duodenum). 

Are you absolutely positive that there are no green rat/mice pellets hidden anywhere in your house that she could get to? Hasn't got to any plant leaves inside or out?


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

I am sorry Odie is not feeling well and hope she feels better soon!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

How is Odie doing?


----------



## lsamsaml (Mar 22, 2013)

Oh you poor thing! and poor her! hopefully she'll get better soon if she's not better already. it can be so stressful when they are poorly and you just want to make it all beyter.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

woodard2009 said:


> Aww!! Poor baby! How is she? Is she doing better? I believe I'm also having food issues as well, but not sure. Midgie stomach seems to make noises in the evening after she eats. Not bad, but almost every night. Hope baby Odie is over what ailed her.





jan896 said:


> How is Odie doing?


She's doing really well. Nothing in her behaviour has changed and she is her normal perky self, which I know doesn't meant that nothing is wrong but is a good sign so far. I've been watching her really closely and she hasn't been alone at all today. It seems that her appetite isn't quite normal which is to be expected if her tummy is upset but she was chewing her bully for a little bit and I did see her drinking water and she's peeing normally.



BlueJax said:


> Sorry to hear Odie isn't feeling well. The vomit may have looked green from bile.





Lola's mom 2013 said:


> I know when Lola had vomited bile it is a yellow color not sure if green is also bile.


Odie does throw up bile from time to time if her tummy is empty, but it's usually a frothy foam. This time it was actual food. Have your pups vomited bile with food before?



Buildthemskywards said:


> Poor Odie. If she's eating and still acting like her usual self I wouldn't worry too much. I've never had green vomit here though so I can't help. Just wanted to say I'm sorry she's sick xox


Thanks! She isn't eating very much but doesn't seem totally uninterested in food. I think I'll try a bit more yam tonight.



Evelyn said:


> Oh no! Odie get well!


Thanks! 



Kalisee said:


> Do you have any houseplants? Maybe she ate a leaf from something? Kalisee ate a leaf that had fallen off of a plant and her poopies had a green tinge that day. (non poisonus plant). Green vomit can be a sign of some kind of intestinal infection.
> 
> I hope Odie feels better soon!!


Thank you. We don't have any houseplants at all. We do have a bouquet of flowers though! Nothing has fallen off of them that I'm aware of, but you never know. 



Zorana1125 said:


> Poor Odie!! What is with this day? Lola woke up at 5 shaking her head and crying, she got into Mimi's eukanuba and I think has yeast in her ears now.
> 
> Can you try feeding her chicken and rice (boiled)? I have been hearing horror stories about ziwipeak lately, maybe it's just agreeing with her anymore??
> 
> ...


Thanks Zorana! Sorry to hear that Lola isn't feeling well either.  Poor girls. I think I will stop feeding ZP at least for a few days and feed something more bland. Hope Lola starts feeling better soon too! Is she off to the vet?



AussieLass said:


> Yikes, just saw this & haven't had a chance to read others' responses yet.
> 
> You say "green like the centre of an avocado" - I'm a little confused because over here the centres are yellowish - yellow vomit equals bile and I just found "•Green: Bile from the part of the small intestine that is connected to the stomach (called the duodenum).
> 
> Are you absolutely positive that there are no green rat/mice pellets hidden anywhere in your house that she could get to? Hasn't got to any plant leaves inside or out?


It was a yellowy green, almost a lime green. I actually have a pic of it but wanted to spare you guys! haha There is no rat/mice pellets in the house and she's confined to a few rooms from day to day. When I first read your post I thought nope there are absolutely no plants in our condo (we're facing the wrong way and we don't get enough light inside), but then I remembered that we have a bouquet of flowers on display! They're quite high up but it's possible that something fell on the floor. Do you have experience with dogs eating plants? Anything I should do? 

I'm not totally sure what's in the bouquet. I'm visiting my parents and I mentioned this to them and they said when they were "babysitting" her once she ate some grass and puked it up and it was green. I almost had a heart attack when I gave my cat his antibiotics this morning and I checked his cheek just to see if he actually swallowed them and the pill was stuck in his cheek! I made sure he swallowed it after. It made me so worried that that was what had happened and Odie had ate it but it makes more sense that it would have been a plant because of the green colour. Hmmmm...



MiniGrace said:


> I am sorry Odie is not feeling well and hope she feels better soon!


Thank you.  She usually poops twice a day so here's hoping that tonight will be normal!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

No experience here with them eating plants but I do know many have an adverse effect on people/pets, ones like diffinbachia (sp?) etc = I know people have picked up dead leaves, put it between their hand & the vacuum rod & ended up feeling sick. But there's no way that plant would be in bouquet.

I'm wondering if her little liver could be under a bit of strain after others reporting liver issues with ZP after a while. The fact the bile was green means it was "undigested" I read somewhere, whereas yellow is considered "digested" - which would make sense, stomach acids neutralising the colour, but wouldn't take that as gospel.

If she's not right as rain within the next few hours, and certainly if she does it again, I'd be off to the vet.


----------



## lsamsaml (Mar 22, 2013)

I meant *better!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

AussieLass said:


> No experience here with them eating plants but I do know many have an adverse effect on people/pets, ones like diffinbachia (sp?) etc = I know people have picked up dead leaves, put it between their hand & the vacuum rod & ended up feeling sick. But there's no way that plant would be in bouquet.
> 
> I'm wondering if her little liver could be under a bit of strain after others reporting liver issues with ZP after a while. The fact the bile was green means it was "undigested" I read somewhere, whereas yellow is considered "digested" - which would make sense, stomach acids neutralising the colour, but wouldn't take that as gospel.
> 
> If she's not right as rain within the next few hours, and certainly if she does it again, I'd be off to the vet.


Thanks. I'm pretty sure that it was not digested because I could make out whole pieces of what looked like ZP. I have a pic of the bouquet and might post a pic on a flower site and see if people can identify the plants. It's weird because if I hadn't seen the mess, I wouldn't have known anything was wrong. Her behaviour is the same as always. I'm waiting to see what her next poop looks like. I can call the emergency vet if I need to. I took pics of the vomit and poop just in case a vet wants to see it. Here's hoping that everything is normal! I'm wondering if I should have tests run anyway in case there's organ damage. Maybe I'm over thinking this but it's hard not to! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rhonnie (Jun 28, 2012)

I used to have a little minpin and pig ears, rawhide always gave her diarrhea and sick to her stomache.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Let me know how she feels after you start a bland diet! Luckily, my sisters friend is a vet tech an brought me home some ear drops. She used to have chronic ear infections as a pup, so I had Danielle bring home the same drops I still had (they were expired). She's already feeling better!! 
Thank you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

rhonnie said:


> I used to have a little minpin and pig ears, rawhide always gave her diarrhea and sick to her stomache.


No rawhide or pig ears here, just bully sticks. I have heard of rawhide making dogs really ill though. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Let me know how she feels after you start a bland diet! Luckily, my sisters friend is a vet tech an brought me home some ear drops. She used to have chronic ear infections as a pup, so I had Danielle bring home the same drops I still had (they were expired). She's already feeling better!!
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh that's lucky! With everything going on in my house lately, I could really use a vet tech friend. I'm going to try the chicken and rice thing as soon as we get home. I've never done it before so will have to google how to do that. We don't eat meat but I have some frozen chicken breast in the freezer for Odie thankfully. I'll let you know how it goes. Really crossing my fingers! The good news is that there has been no vomit of runny poops since then so I'm hoping this is done with. 

Just in case it WAS the bouquet of flowers, Mike and I have agreed no more flowers. It was really thoughtful of him but he'll have to get creative next time! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

I am sad My poor Odie is not feeling well!!! Please let her know Chloe and I are praying for her to feel better fast! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Poor little Odie. I hope she's feeling much better soon. Give her kisses from The Wees and I. xxx


----------



## Kelliope (Mar 11, 2011)

Sending my favorite little Odie get well wishes!!! Hope she is feeling better soon!!!!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Odie says thank you for the prayers, kisses and well wishes! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh Krystal I am sorry my princess Odessa ;P is not feeling well.
I send her a lot of healing kisses *muack


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Still on the up and up I hope?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

How is the lil Princess this morning?


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

:cheer: Sure hope she is feeling better today!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I am very happy to report that we had normal poo over here this morning! Totally normal, not even a little runny. I'm relieved. Thank you guys for asking. I was going to make her chicken and rice last night but discovered we only had brown rice, which I read can aggravate things, so I gave her the usual watered kibble and she ate probably 1/3 of what she normally does but kept it down. I'm still very suspicious as to why this happened, but very happy that there are currently no symptoms that anything is amiss.

The flowers have been trashed and we've been checking Lance's cheeks and giving him a bit of water in a syringe to make sure that he swallows his pills. I know that if he spit one up Odie would eat it, as they're beef flavoured. Here's hoping that this won't be repeated! She'll be staying off of the ZP for awhile just in case that's what caused this.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

So happy to hear a good report on the lil Princess!! <3


----------

